# Need help finding a pic



## brighterisbetter (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought I remembered seeing it in DM51's M6 rechargeable options shootout, but checked again and it wasn't there. The image I'm looking for is a member's post of various SF turbohead and SF/Leef tube combinations, featuring 2x18650's, 3x18650's, etc. I think I remember it showing some C3 bodies with KT2's, all that good stuff, and they were all laying on their sides next to each other. Can anyone point me in the right direction please? I just spent about 20 minutes looking through search results using Google Search at top of page.

I'm trying to get a side-by-side size comparison of the stock M4 and a KT4/3x18650Leef(natural)/SW02 combo without buying it all initially. I hope this is the right sub-forum for such a request.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you mean this thread?
DM51 SureFire M6 rechargeable options – SHOOTOUT


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 28, 2008)

That's the thread I originally thought the pic was in, but turns out it's not. The pic I'm referring to was a line up, side-by-side featuring around 6-10 different turbo head lights, ranging from a C3-NAT w/ KT2, to a KT4 w/Leef3x18650, to a KT4 w/Leef2x18650, with a few others. I thought I remembered seeing it in the 'Post your Surefire Collection' thread, but it's not in either the original or the 'II' thread either. Maybe this is a lost cause, oh well, I'll keep searching. For some reason, I seem to recall the member who posted it, being from somewhere in the east, like Singapore or China, something like that....could be wrong though.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 28, 2008)

Try the CPF's Google Search.

The best I could find is 13V Rattlesnake or SF with Turbo-head?

But it only has pictures of large heads, no bodies. This was my last try to help. Good luck.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this the photo you mean? I posted it in another thread, but I can't remember which one, lol.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 28, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Is this the photo you mean? I posted it in another thread, but I can't remember which one, lol.



EXACTLY, thanks for helping me find that one, been looking for past two hours, finally. You're the man!!!!!!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember taking that photo. It was a very tricky job getting that Polar Bear to lie still.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 28, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I remember taking that photo. It was a very tricky job getting that Polar Bear to lie still.



, you probably had to shine a really bright light in the eyes to subdue it. Seriously, the light on the far left I'm guessing is a Leef 3x18650 tube? Man, I'd feel like a baton twirler in a marching band wielding that thing. I want a 3xP7 KT4 head, but don't want the wide body M6 to host it on. So looks like something like this may be my only option, if these tubes were even available that is in Natural.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, from left to right the bodies are:

Leef 3x18650 C-M
BigLeef 3xC
BigLeef 2xC
Leef 2x18650 C-C 
Leef 2x18500 C-C 
Leef 2x18500 C-C Bk
Leef 2x18500 C-C 
Leef 2x18650 C-M

I think Lighthound still has 2x18650 and 3x18650 in Bk only, I'm not sure whether C-C or C-M. The Bk body can look quite good with a HA Nat Head & Tail, IMO.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 28, 2008)

Eight beautiful custom Surefires on a.... bear-skin rug?

Just imagine what they'd be doing on it, if they were alive. :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a classy shot David. I love the variety of it.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Yes, from left to right the bodies are:
> 
> Leef 3x18650 C-M
> BigLeef 3xC
> BigLeef 2xC....


 
Curiosity got the better of me.... What are you running in lights #2 and 3?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 29, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Eight beautiful custom Surefires on a.... bear-skin rug?


Actually, I think it’s sheep-skin, lol. 




Patriot36 said:


> That's a classy shot David. I love the variety of it.


Thanks - they’re very nice lights indeed… the KT1/2 C-fitting turboheads look quite shallow compared to the KT4, but they throw extremely well.




Monocrom said:


> Curiosity got the better of me.... What are you running in lights #2 and 3?


AW ‘C’ Li-Ions with FM bi-pin holders and WA1185 and WA1111 respectively.

For those wondering about the length of the 3x18650 light on the left – yes, it is long, but it is beautifully balanced and handles very well in that configuration.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. :twothumbs


----------

